
SQL Server 2016 Service Pack 1 (SP1) Released - m_st
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/sqlreleaseservices/sql-server-2016-service-pack-1-sp1-released/
======
m_st
SP1 seems to _kill_ the editions. All features are now available in all
editions, including Express Edition.

Thus the explanation marks in the blog title are very accurate :-)

~~~
joshyeager
Not quite all features. AlwaysOn Availability Groups is still limited to two
hosts in Standard, and Standard doesn't have Transparent Database Encryption.

Even so, this is an exciting change!

[https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/sql-server/sql-server-
editio...](https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/sql-server/sql-server-editions)

